
Ask HN: What websites do you check each morning? - sadema
I usually come to work 15-20 mins early and start by bringing up 7 or so tabs in my browser. I&#x27;ll browse for 10mins or so save any longer article I&#x27;m interested in for later.<p>What websites do you check every day?
======
godelmachine
[1]The Morning Paper by Adrian Colyer.

Nothing beats this blog. My Computer Science knowledge has improved by leaps &
bounds because of this one website alone. University education has failed me,
I sometimes wonder! Adrian Colyer is a machine, though lately he has toned it
down. 3-4 review/ week.

[2] arXiv

Only the Hardware Architecture and Emerging Technologies part.

[1] → [https://blog.acolyer.org/](https://blog.acolyer.org/)

[2] →
[https://arxiv.org/list/cs.AR/recent](https://arxiv.org/list/cs.AR/recent) ||
[https://arxiv.org/list/cs.ET/recent](https://arxiv.org/list/cs.ET/recent)

PS → Not only brightens my morning, but brightens my day :)

------
DanBC
HN, Twitter, Tildes, BBC News, The Guardian and then The Telegraph (these two
to try to balance each of them out a bit), The Q Community[1], if I'm in a
good mood Reddit but I'm doing that less and hoping Tildes takes off. Then
there's a bunch of stuff that I'm ploughing through at the moment, so lots of
inquiries into patient safety or culture of NHS trusts and effective corporate
boards. So, lots of stuff from NHS England, NHS Improvement, and on the gov.uk
site. And then I'll have a look at Bailii to see if there are any recent
useful cases about English benefits or family law.

I used to listen to a lot of radio, and I haven't for some time, and I'm going
to start doing that a lot more.

[1] It's a QI in health thing I'm involved in.
[https://q.health.org.uk/](https://q.health.org.uk/)

~~~
ColinWright
Where is "tildes" \- I've not heard of that.

~~~
Deimorz
[https://blog.tildes.net/announcing-
tildes](https://blog.tildes.net/announcing-tildes)

It's in private alpha now, but if you're interested, just send me an email to
the address in the blog post and I'll give you an invite (offer's open to
anyone else as well).

~~~
colinhmit
I'll pile on if that's alright.

------
mrkstu
HN, TechMeme, Google News, Drudge (like it or not, he helps set the agenda for
the national conversation), NYT/WP, Real Clear Politics, MacRumors, scan
Reddit for interesting topics, though hasn't been sticky for me as late, BBC
News.

HN is probably the best at finding new and interesting stuff- though the main
feed has been low volume lately- the 'new' feed is actually fertile ground if
you scan through quickly.

------
PAClearner
1\. arxiv 2\. nytimes [trying to quit] 3\. reddit [trying to quit] 4\.
hackernews [trying to quit]

tbh I really like trying to minimize my browsing in the morning.

~~~
ZainRiz
How do you read through arxiv? I haven't see their equivalent of "popular"
articles, which makes it really hard to separate the wheat from the chaff

~~~
PAClearner
[https://arxiv.org/list/cs.LG/recent](https://arxiv.org/list/cs.LG/recent)

from there I look for papers

1\. Immediately relevant to my current interests 2\. by people I who know
write good papers.

For chaff-vs-wheat some of my friends use arxiv sanity?

to find popular articles I go to -google scholar page of someone well known
for a topic and look at their highly cited papers -look at citations of highly
cited papers

edit: just a warning-short term popularity of a scientific paper is almost
surely not a good indicator of long term value.

~~~
godelmachine
Thats how I operate too!

------
hguhghuff
I used to always visit techmeme but it became almost exclusively focused on
google Apple amazon Microsoft Facebook Netflix. I’m going to go have a look
right now to see if that’s still true.

------
devhead
My Morning/Afternoon is usually this:

0\. Compiled Security Alert RSS Feeds

1\. Hacker News

2\. Tech Dirt

3\. AWS - What's new

4\. Muck Rock

5\. Pen Test Blog

6\. dev.to

7\. cso online

8\. One random choice from my local news sites.

------
9wzYQbTYsAIc
Google News, Hacker News, Local TV News, Local Print News

------
brador
Skimfeed and Reddit.

~~~
ZainRiz
Not HN though, right?

~~~
brador
Surprisingly no! Not for a few months, the content here (HN) just isn't what
it used to be and i've easily replaced it with Skimfeed and selected
Subreddits.

I check here maybe once a week now.

------
ltmi600
1\. Skimfeed 2\. CNN

------
cm2012
Analytics platforms for web properties I manage.

------
bunny9
Google analytics gmail serpbook alexa

------
sheun
1\. Hacker News 2\. Hacker Day 3\. News

------
auroraixion
bemaniso.ws reddit.com youtube.com (my subscriptions) ebay.com
stackoverflow.com siliconera.com

~~~
k0t0n0
> bemaniso.ws

is there a way to get in?

------
enjoyitasus
HN, Twitter, Seeking Alpha

------
donman123
I do something similar. Every day at breakfast I skim over:

0 Google News

1 TheVerge

2 TechCrunch

3 Twitter

4 r/bapcsales

5 MarketWatch

6 dilbert

------
jgforbes
1\. Hacker News

2\. Reddit /r/programming

3\. Indiehackers

4\. Twitter

5\. NYTimes

------
st380752143
1.V2EX[1]

[1] www.v2ex.com

------
etrevino
1\. Scary Go Round

2\. Facebook

3\. Reddit

4\. Hacker News

5\. Google News

------
bagol
1\. Google

2\. HN

